
Exponential back off and jitter (2015) - mooreds
https://www.awsarchitectureblog.com/2015/03/backoff.html
======
mmcallister
AWS push this pretty heavily for their SDK too:

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/general/latest/gr/api-
retries.htm...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/general/latest/gr/api-retries.html)

~~~
mooreds
Yup, it is built in to the SDKs. When I did some work with google drive[0], I
had to implement it myself (not that it is that complicated, just that it is
one more thing that I'd prefer a SDK handle for me).

[0]:
[http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/archives/1450](http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/archives/1450)

